# Difficult coping



## Jayne Louise Heaven (May 26, 2019)

Hi had to have my 12 year old staffie put to sleep on Thursday and totally heartbroken. Lost all interest in life and cant be bothered anymore. Tuesday she was fine then Wednesday morning had been a bit sick and didn't wanna eat and was lethargic walking really slow. Took her vets and he said she probably in pain and best put her to sleep. Due to her age and could cost hundreds to find out what was wrong and she probably wouldn't survive treatment. I feel guilty I didn't try and find out what was wrong with her and let her go to soon. And cant cope with the guilt. Perhaps she just had a stomach bug. I can't carry on without my girl.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We all question whether it was the right time or if we did enough but I’d trust the vet to guide me. They will put the animal’s needs before the owner’s ime and rightly so.

Your girl is at peace now and not in pain and she will have had no idea what was happening.

Better a week early than a day too late.

Give yourself time to grieve and start to heal. Time really does help I’ve found.

We never forget but we learn to look back at the happier times.

Here, we all understand how you feel.

Take care x


----------



## Jayne Louise Heaven (May 26, 2019)

Thank you. I just have bad anxiety every time I think about it because I feel it wasnt right decision and I cant get it out my head. She perked up at vets even the vet was unsure about it. I'm so upset


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jayne Louise Heaven said:


> Thank you. I just have bad anxiety every time I think about it because I feel it wasnt right decision and I cant get it out my head. She perked up at vets even the vet was unsure about it. I'm so upset


I am so sorry to hear about your dog I know exactly how you feel I lost both my darling boys last year Rusty in May 2018 and Pepe in November 2018 I still feel absolutely heartbroken and have tears in my eyes as I write this. It is indeed the most painful thing we have to do for our beloved pets. I am hoping to get a new puppy from the same breeder in October if she has any available and hope this will help fill the void left behind by my boys.


----------



## JulieHMB (May 29, 2019)

Hi - I totally appreciate how you feel- I have had to make the same decision for my fur baby. I too have gone over if this is the right decision but agree with Lurcherlad - better early than watch them suffer. My Bailey doesnt show how ill he is, I just have to remind myself this is for him, not about me. We didnt get tests done - he doesnt care if its colon cancer thats spread or not., it means nothing to him. Remember this was the biggest decision and you made it the right one. Be kind to yourself x


----------



## Jayne Louise Heaven (May 26, 2019)

Thank you so much it's such a hard decision to put a loved one to sleep and I would never have wanted my baby to suffer. I just feel i ended her life to soon. Its horrid not knowing if I done the right thing. Her little face at me kills me inside. She trusted me and feel I let her down. Miss her so much


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I know it has been a hard decision for you to make but she had a good life with you
Run free gorgeous


----------



## Lassie90210 (May 16, 2019)

I can feel your pain I lost my beautiful rescue girly September 2018, she was 17 at the time Even today I still feel sad and emotional but I always light her candle I have pictures of her up and her collar it’s the memories that stay and just gotta think they had the best life and done us proud, just got to be grateful they crossed our paths and no one else’s. We had that pleasure of them. I’m sorry for your loss she’s running free over the bridge now, it doesn’t get easier you just learn how to cope with it x


----------

